
Half the DNA on the NYC Subway Matches No Known Organism - andyjohnson0
https://gizmodo.com/half-the-dna-on-the-nyc-subway-matches-no-known-organis-1684045880
======
krisives
iPhone refuses to load because of full page advertisement

~~~
andyjohnson0
No ad on my desktop browser (Win10/Chrome/Firefox)

